# 50 spot redfish in the IRL!



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Count them if you'd like!  

22"


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

damn you need one of those for the next spot tournament!! nice job... were you out at scottsmoore monday?? i was on the east side by the islands about to leave and i saw a gheenoe coming through the islands around 10am looked alot like yours!!


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh yeah that was me! lots of fish there!


----------



## hardin083 (Nov 22, 2008)

oh ya lots!! ;D ;D they were eatin everythin we were throwin!!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow! Awesome red Garry! [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Very nice. That poor fish will probably almost die every time he gets caught. It takes 5 minutes to count all the spots.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Amazing. Is there a record of the most spots? Great thing you got pics.

Kemo


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Inquiring minds gotta know...


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks like someone in that picture has too close of a relationship with a spotted seatrout! 

Could we possibly see hybrid spotted reds on the horizon? Evolution is a marvelous thing. Cool pic.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, cool pic.  Anyone else out there have pic editing software?  I am not sure I believe that one.  And I don't like the shape of the mouth.  Or the color.  Makes me think about that old joke of the Chinese couple named Wong that named their obviously caucasian baby "Sum Ting Wong".  If it is a "hybrid", it has to be an exotic species.  My .02.

Kemo


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

googled:  most spots on a redfish

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=most+spots+on+a+redfish&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=most+spots+on+a+redfish&aqi=&fp=1mZ_-PL2Zjc

I'd call 'em freckles, spots are bigger... 

With a name like Gary Trout,
I'd ex"spec"t most of his catch to have a lot of spots!

                                    ;D


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Well, OK, freckles.  Or "spec"kles.  But not spots.  Not to take away from Gary's otherwise excellent catch.  Good job, Gary.  You think that a spec could really interbreed with a red?  I still vote for an import of some kind if that happened.  It's the Darwin in me.  Not impossible, but............. "Who 'Noe?".   

Kemo


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

that fish is rediculous!!


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

nice job gary.....very nice!


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Cool looking fish Gary!
606? Looks like someone had fun with a Sharpie!


----------

